# اختفاء : ماريان حليم منير يوسف سيدهم



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاجل | شاهد تفاصيل اختفاء مارينا هانى ارنست*

*عاجل | شاهد تفاصيل اختفاء مارينا هانى ارنست







 
مارينا  هانى  ارنست متغيبة من يوم 23/12/2011 , تاريخ ميلاد مارينا 24/11/1993  اختفت  اثناء ذهابها لحضور درس حيث انها طالبة فى الثانوية العامة الجدير  بالذكر  ان احدي صديقتها تقول ان مارينا يوم الاحد الموافق 11/12/2011 وهي  متواجدة  بشارع احمد عصمت فوجئت ب سيارة يستقلها ثلاثة اشخاص ملتحين نزل  منها احد  الاشخاص وقال لها بالنص انتي خايفة علشان احنا ملتحين أنا جايب  ليكى عريس  عاوز يتزوجك مسيحى وهو راكب العربية اركبى فرفضت وصرخت وحاولت  الهروب منهم  ودخلت الكنيسة وايضآ هذه ليست المرة الاولى فقد سبق ان اوقفتها  سيدة  منقبة وقالت لها عاوزين بيانتك علشان الانتخابات فرفضت اعطائها اى  بيانات  وهربت منها الجدير بالذكر انه لظروف مرض والدها وانشغال الاسرة لم  تخبرهم  مارينا تم عمل محضر بعد مرور 24 ساعة من تغيبه بتاريخ 24/12/2011  يحمل رقم  10824 أدارى عين شمس لسنة 2011

مصدر الخبر | رابطة ضحايا الإختطاف و الإختفاء القسرى ​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*اختفاء رانيا ليشيع ابراهيم*

*اختفاء رانيا ليشيع ابراهيم*

*
 السن : 33 متزوجة ولدية ولدان
 خرجت من المنزل يوم الجمعة الموافق 9-12-2011 الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء  وكان سبب الخروج الذهاب الي الكوافير وشراء هدية عيد ميلاد ابنها الصغير ,  تم عمل محضر اداري رقم 9726 بتاريخ 9-12-2011 بقسم العمرانية بمعرفة الضابط  محمد الجوهري , فيما قام الاستاذ جمال العشري المرشح لمجلس الشعب بحزب  الحرية والعدالة بالذهاب بنفسه الي قسم العمرانية وقام بمقبلة ...رئيس  مباحث قسم العمرانية احمد خورشيد ونزل بنفسه الضابط عبد الحميد بعمل  التحريات عن الكوافير ومكان السكن وتم ايضا الذهاب الي مطرانية الجيزة وترك  له بيانات الغائبة وتم مقابلة الاستاذ توفيق سكرتير الكائن حبيب جرجس وتم  استخراج شهادة ميلاد حديثة وتوجهنا الي مشيخة الازهر ولم يستدل عليها  بالسجلات وتم مقابلة اللواء محمد ناجي مفتش مباحث الجيزة بمديرية الامن وتم  ابلاغه بنفس الموضوع وايضا تم ابلاغ الانبا يؤانس سكرتير البابا بنفس  الموضوع ومرفق بها ورقة ببيانات الغائبة وحتي الان لم يستدل علي اي شئ عنها  وللوصول الي اي شئ يخص الغائية .

 رابطة ضحايا الإختطاف و الإختفاء القسرى *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*اختفاء فتاة بالغربيه في ظروف غامضه*

*اختفاء فتاة بالغربيه في ظروف غامضه

 الفجر 

 تقدم محاسب بمدينة بسيون بمحافظة الغربية ببلاغ للنيابه يفيد بخطف شقيقته  طالبة جامعية أثناء استقلالها تاكسى بمدينة طنطا وبجوراها سيدتان منتقبتان.
... 
 كان اللواء مصطفى باز مدير أمن الغربية تلقى بلاغا من محمود احمد ابراهيم  سعد 24سنة محاسب بشركة لصناعة المواد الغذائية ومقيم بمدينة بسيون بخطف  شقيقته نهلة 22سنة طالبة بكلية التجارة جامعة طنطا .

 وأوضح شقيق  الطالبة فى بلاغه أنه أجرى معها مكالمة تليفونية أكدت له أنها كانت تستقل  تاكسي من منطقة المعرض فى طريقها للكلية ومعها داخل التاكسى سيدتان  منتقبتان ، ثم فوجئ بقطع الاتصال وغلق الهاتف وعدم ظهور شقيقته حتى الآن.
 و تم تحرير محضر وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق والتى طالبت بسرعة تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة وملابساتها.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*اختفاء : ماريان حليم منير يوسف سيدهم 
*

*متغيبة من يوم 6/12/2011
 السن : 15 سنة  , رقم المحضر : 43 احوال برج العرب , المتهم بخطفها : سامي سعيد زغلول 
 الشهود على المتهم : صفاء عطيه السيد , عزيزة احمد احمد ...
 رابطة ضحايا الإختطاف و الإختفاء القسرى 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*اختفاء : نورا جمال تناغو شنودة*

*اختفاء : نورا جمال تناغو شنودة 
*

*متغيبة من يوم 21/11/2011
 السن : 19 سنة , تاريخ الميلاد : 10/1/1992 , رقم المحضر : 11029 لسنة  2011 أدارى قسم ثاني شبرا خيمة , المتهم بخطفها : محمود زينهم محمود 
 عنوان السكن : شارع نورد الدين حجازي متفرع من شارع المجاري منزل رقم 10 الدور 3 شبرا خيمة ...
 رابطة ضحايا الإختطاف و الإختفاء القسرى 

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*اختفاء أميرة صادق*

* اختفاء أميرة صادق

اختفاء فتاة قبطية بالمنيا.. ولجان عرفية لاحتواء الأزمة بعد أنباء عن إشهار إسلامها 

 تكثف أجهزة الأمن بالمنيا واللجان العرفية جهودها لاحتواء أزمة اختفاء  فتاة قبطية داخل قرية صفط الخمار بمركز المنيا يتردد بين الأهالي أنها ذهبت  للقاهرة لإشهار إسلامها. و تقدمت أسرة الفتاة أميرة صادق (16 سنة) مقيمة  بقرية صفط الخمار ببلاغ يفيد تغيبها عن منزلها منذ 3 أيام وسط أنباء بين  أهالي القرية عن قيام شخص بإرسالها إ...لى  الأزهر لإشهار إسلامها .. وعلى الفور عقد الأهالي جلسة عرفية لمنع أي توتر  طائفي بالقرية والتنسيق مع الأجهزة الأمنية لاتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة  بالبحث عن الفتاة .

 تحرر محضر بالواقعة رقم 8095 إداري مركز  المنيا وكلفت أجهزة الأمن فريق من البحث الجنائي للبحث عن الفتاة واتخاذ  الإجراءات الخاصة بالنشر عن اختفائها .مشاهدة المزيد
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*اختفاء نهي كمال جاد الله عطا الله 23 سنة*

*اختفاء  نهي كمال جاد الله عطا الله 23 سنة 
*

*خريجة كلية علوم جامعة عين شمس ,  الاختفاء بعد خروجها من كنيسة السيدة العذراء الاميرية بعد انتهاء الخدمة  حوالي الساعة السابعة ونصف مساء متجهة الى المنزل , تم عمل محضر يحمل رقم  3060 لسنة 2011 قسم الاميرية , تم توجيه اتهام لشخص يدعي حمدي وهيب الذى  تقدم لخطبتيها أكثر من مرة وتم رفضه الجدير بالذكر ان النيابة أخلت سبيله  من النيابة أمس بعد التحقيق معه..*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*مساعدة لرجوع بنت*

* محتاجين  مساعدة اي انسان يحب يساعد في رجوع الاستقرار والسعادة لبيت واسرة البنت  ديه ...... الي يشوفها او يعرف هي موجودة فين يا ريت يساعدنا في الوصول  ليها ويتصل علي الموبايل دة 01270221079 ويقول هي موجودة فين او شافها فين  وكل الي بطلبو منك انك تعمل خير ودوس شير علشان نقدر نوصل الرساله لاكبر  عدد ممكن من الناس فلو سمحت اعمل خير ودوس شير ممكن يكون بمساعدتك وصول  اهلها ليها


 رابطة ضحايا الإختطاف و الإختفاء القسرى 

*


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مساعدة لرجوع بنت*

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: عاجل | شاهد تفاصيل اختفاء مارينا هانى ارنست*

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اختفاء رانيا ليشيع ابراهيم*

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اختفاء فتاة بالغربيه في ظروف غامضه*

ربنا يرجعها لاهلها بالسلامة​


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اختفاء : نورا جمال تناغو شنودة*

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اختفاء أميرة صادق*

16 سنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سلف ودين
ربنا يهديها ويرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اختفاء نهي كمال جاد الله عطا الله 23 سنة*

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*يعنى عارفين الخاطف والمخطوف وكمان ف شهود
طيب ايه !!*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ايه الاختفاءات دى كلها ؟؟

الاخبار كلها اختفاء

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة


----------



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع ذاد عن حده اوى 

معقول يا جماعه دى مصر 

اللى كانت بلد الامن والامان 

ربنا يستر  على اللى جاى
​


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

اووووووووف اية دة بس
بجد نفسيتى تعبت ونا رايحة انام
يارب ارحم ورجع بناتك لحضنك ولا يمسهم اى سؤء


----------



## thunder (31 ديسمبر 2011)

خرجت من المنزل يوم الجمعة  الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء وكان سبب الخروج الذهاب الي الكوافير وشراء هدية عيد ميلاد ابنها الصغير

 الاختفاء بعد خروجها من كنيسة السيدة العذراء الاميرية بعد انتهاء الخدمة حوالي الساعة السابعة ونصف مساء 

مع الادانة البالغة للافعال الجرمية و التطرف

انا اسأل و استغرب كم هناك اهل اغبياء و ناس متدينيين اغبياء

ما الداعي لخروج بنت مساء بجو مضطرب امنيا و لعند كوافير و ما داعي الصلاة و فتح الكنائس مساء  اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو الغاء كل الصلوات و اغلاق الكنائس  بايام الاسبوع ما عدا الاحد بعد الساعة الرابعة مساء

كونوا حكماء رسالة المسيح ..

الحكمة تتطلب ان نتغير و نكون مرنين ..
الصلاة صباح و بس للناس المتدينين و الخروج بأصول و لهدف و مكان محدد ما دام لا داعي للخروج
و كفاية اثارة للنعرات و الحزازات ..
انتم السبب بما يحصل لكم اولا و اخيرا
لا للتطرف المسيحي و الاسلامي ..
انتم تردون بأسلوب اغبى من جماعة حزب العتمة ..


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

انت جايب اللوم ع البنت ولا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلامك كلو غلط ف غلط
المفروض تلوم اللى بيخطف مش اللى بتمارس حياتها الطبيعة زى اى بنى ادام ف الدنيا ويتقول عليها غبيبة
غبية عشان راحت تصلى ولا تجيب هدية لابنها
ثم دة مكنش بعد منتتصف الليل يعنى
ربنا يهديك يابنى


----------



## thunder (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ما عرفش بنت طالعة 8.30  بلليل عاملة حجة رايحة الكوافير او على ملهى ليلي ..

امركم غريب مفيش حكمة او عقلانية بتصرفاتكم

المشكلة مش وجود الشيطان لكن ناس بلا ايمان تعطيه فرصة يتحرك

..


----------



## noraa (1 يناير 2012)

بيتهيالى ماريان رجعت سمعت كدة على قناة السى تى فى  ويارب عقبال الباقين


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يناير 2012)

thunder قال:


> ما عرفش بنت طالعة 8.30  بلليل عاملة حجة رايحة الكوافير او على ملهى ليلي ..
> 
> امركم غريب مفيش حكمة او عقلانية بتصرفاتكم
> 
> ...



*رايحه ملهى ليلى او كباريه او رايحه ترقص او رايحه كوافير ده شىء يخصها لوحدها ميخصكش انت فى اى حاجه
اول مره واخر مره الاسلوب ده يتكرر تانى 
المره الجايه هيبقى فيها انزار*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (5 يناير 2012)

*بنات كلهم زى القمر

ربنا يحميهم و يرجعهم لاحضان اهاليهم بسلام

حاجه تحزن

*​


----------

